# Hybrid Audio deals



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*L8*
Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L8 Pair Mint JL Focal Hertz Alpine | eBay

*Calrus*
Hybrid Audio Technologies Hat Clarus Stage IV | eBay

*L1 v2*
Hybrid Audio Technologies Legatia L8 Pair Mint JL Focal Hertz Alpine | eBay

*L6*
Hybrid Audio Legatia L6 Midbass Drivers Speakers 6 5" 6 1 2" | eBay


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

anything left???


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

These were not his, just links to products people may want.


----------

